# amazon sword yellow / browning leaves



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Amazons are heavy root feeders. Try using a substrate based fertilizer for them (Jobe's sticks or any other substrate fertilizer).


----------



## dschmeh (Feb 5, 2006)

*i will give it a try*

i figured the flourite would be good but ill give it a shot
thanks anyone else have any suggestions


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Flourite is not a source of fertilizer, other than iron. It is supposed to make it easy for other fertilizer ions be be available to plant roots, due to its microscopic porosity. So, from my experience, root fertilizers like Jobe sticks would help it. Also, you have pretty high light intensity, so you need to keep all of the ferts, NO3, PO4, K, and traces high enough not to run short of any of them. And, don't be surprised when that sword plant tries to grow three foot long leaves! It is really a big plant!


----------



## dschmeh (Feb 5, 2006)

it already is 
i was reading jobes are not for fish tanks are there some for aquarium use ? is there any special type i should look for?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

There's one that's made for ferns and something else.


----------

